# Why is there no Falkon browser port ?



## Alain De Vos (Oct 11, 2022)

Where is the problem ?.


----------



## kpedersen (Oct 11, 2022)

Because the future developer called Alain De Vos hasn't made the port yet


----------



## mer (Oct 11, 2022)

pkg search falkon
falkon-22.08.1                 Web browser based on Webengine and Qt Framework
falkon-qtonly-22.08.1          Web browser based on WebEngine (no integration with KDE Plasma)


----------



## Alain De Vos (Oct 11, 2022)

Hmm, it seems i missed something. Gone try to build it from ports. But it might have old dependencies.
OOh I see, it seems to exist in latest but not in quarterly.


----------



## mer (Oct 11, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> OOh I see, it seems to exist in latest but not in quarterly.


That output was from my system running 13.1-RELEASE-p2, using quarterly.
I updated a ports tree and it shows falkon and falkon-qtonly.


----------



## kpedersen (Oct 11, 2022)

Wow the port is done already?! Alain De Vos works bloomin' fast!


----------



## Alain De Vos (Oct 11, 2022)

Sometimes i get the weird impression some are making fun of me.  But that might be my own interpretation of the facts.


----------



## kpedersen (Oct 11, 2022)

Heh, more myself. I should have checked if there was already a port before offering my "suggestion"!


----------



## mer (Oct 11, 2022)

"If they're making fun of me, it means they at least don't hate me"


For the record, I install the falkon-qtonly version because I don't need all the extra DE cruft with it.
And, again for the record, Alain De Vos often poses questions that make me stop and think.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Oct 11, 2022)

I knew there was something, now i know what it is : python2.7





						FreshPorts -- www/qt5-webengine: Qt 5 library to render web content
					

Qt is a cross-platform application and UI framework for developers using C++ or QML, a CSS/JavaScript-like language.  With Qt, code can be reused efficiently to target multiple platforms with one code base. The modular C++ class library and developer tools easily enables developers to create...




					www.freshports.org
				




Falkon,otter,qute-browser depend on it.


----------



## Lady Serena Kitty (Oct 11, 2022)

Making a FreeBSD Port and thus adding new software to the official pkg repo is so easy, even I was able to do it for my own software.  Some of us can help with that so feel free to pester ask.


----------

